# Best Pixar Movie Ever?



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 1, 2008)

A co-companion to my other thread, best Disney Movie ever.

Vote for yours!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Finding Nemo.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 1, 2008)

Either Toy story, or Monsters inc.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 1, 2008)

I found WALL E to be the best. It seems to focus on a more... realistic theme.


----------



## Foxsundance (Sep 1, 2008)

Wall-E.


----------



## o_O (Sep 1, 2008)

My ranks in order: Finding Nemo, Wall~E, Monsters, Inc., Toy Story 1 or 2, Ratatouille, The Incredibles, Cars, A Bug's Life.


----------



## coughsalot (Sep 1, 2008)

You forgot The First Pixar Film


----------



## Linzys (Sep 2, 2008)

Ratatouille and Wall-E.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 2, 2008)

what half of these are disney-pixar o_x


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 2, 2008)

WALL-E.

No doubt, no question, no competition.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't really like Pixar, but I chose Finding Nemo.


----------



## o_O (Sep 2, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> what half of these are disney-pixar o_x


Ummm.... Basically all Pixar stuff is automatically Disney stuff. Disney owns them, ya know.


----------



## Zilc (Sep 2, 2008)

Finding Nemo. I havn't seen Wall E, yet.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 2, 2008)

Luxo Jr.

You forgot that.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, don't make me choose one. I love all of them! (Maybe except for the Incredibles. I didn't really like that one for some reason)


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't seen Wall-E yet, but I voted Incredibles, but it's closely followed by Cars.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 5, 2008)

Wall E wins. 

...Incredibles loses. D:


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 5, 2008)

I... voted Toy Story. Monsters, Inc. was good, too.

But their shorts are where they really shine.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 5, 2008)

Argh, I don't actually know! It's hard to choose between Toy Story, A Bug's Life and Wall-e, although Cars is very good as well! Hmmmm, I guess I will vote for Wall-E I guess that it is probably the one I like the best...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Sep 6, 2008)

Either Ratatouille or Wall*E. The Incredibles is good also, though, despite what all you guys say. >:-(


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 6, 2008)

I voted Ratatouille, which was really sweet, but I haven't seen Wall-E, which a lot of people like.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2008)

Saw Wall-E yesterday (it cost £11 for my sister and I to get in. £11! Madness.). It was very cute, very clever and I enjoyed it, but it's still not my favourite.


----------



## Abufi (Sep 9, 2008)

toy story, no doubt about it

i like the second toy story as well, but god toy story is like my favorite animated movie ever, i have no idea why


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 11, 2008)

I chose Monsters Inc, partly because I haven't seen the latest ones besides Finding Nemo and The Incredibles and because it was one of those good ol' films that were original, and not just in setting. And I saw it before it was released where I lived 8D Monsters Inc was awesome. It was one of the movies I loved :)

However, Finding Nemo comes a close second. I haven't seen Wall-E even though apparently it's good, but I probably won't see it unless it comes on TV 8D


----------



## Nope (Sep 11, 2008)

I saw WALL-E yesterday :3 Not the best movie I've seen, but better than the other Pixar movies.

So I vote for WALL-E


----------



## Dewgongian (Sep 16, 2008)

They're all great movies, not to mention instant classics.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 17, 2008)

The upcoming movie Newt, in 2010

It'll be amazing 

So it's automatically my favorite


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 18, 2008)

... Wall*E was the best. The animation's great, and it's such a sweet story...


----------



## ZimD (Sep 18, 2008)

Finding Nemo = epic win. I haven't seen Wall-E yet, though.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 19, 2008)

I like Wall-e


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 22, 2008)

Toy Story 3.

Nah actually TS3 will probably suck compared to the first two, so I guess I'll go with the first Toy Story.

Finding Nemo was decent but I got sick of it around the 10th time I watched it. The Incredibles was decent too. Monsters Inc was okay. A Bug's Life would probably be second on my list, followed by TS2 (the rest just kinda tie for fourth I guess). The rest I haven't seen yet, but Wall E sounds interesting enough for me to check out later


----------



## Amaguq (Sep 22, 2008)

Wall-E was amazing!! It really kinda scared me that everyone was totally engrossed in their technology and everything that they became fat and didn't pay attention to anything around them. But I think Wall-E and Eva were so cute together!!


----------



## Registeel (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't seen Wall-E yet my favourite is The Incredibles by far


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel bad for Cars D:


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Oct 5, 2008)

Apparently the next one is an old man flying around in a house of balloons, wow, sounds crap sounds like a short not something to create a whole movie about


----------



## Rulue (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, I liked Finding Nemo the most.


----------



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

walle is better all together a action/ comedy/love rolled all in one


----------



## Ayame (Oct 15, 2008)

I liked Toy Story the best...  But Finding Nemo and The Incredibles were good, too.  :3
Toy Story 2, as well.


----------



## see ya (Oct 16, 2008)

Finding Nemo and The Incredibles. Haven't seen Wall-E, Ratattoille, or Cars yet.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 23, 2008)

Raichu Grunt said:


> Apparently the next one is an old man flying around in a house of balloons, wow, sounds crap sounds like a short not something to create a whole movie about


But the _talking cars _made for a good movie? If you just stilled down the plot for pretty much all Pixar movies they sound crap (I rememer trying to explain the appeal of Finding Nemo to a friend of mine), but they always turn out to be absolutely amazing. I trust Disney Pixar implicitly to make their next movie a good one. 

Which is more than can be said for Dreamworks, whose only decent CGI movie has been Shrek. I haven't seen Kung Fu Panda, admittedly, but I doubt it could ever make up for the horrors that were Shark Tale and Shrek 3.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 23, 2008)

Toy Story. I used to watch that every single day for like a year when I was little. <3
Closely followed by The Incredibles, Finding Nemo and Wall-E (I haven't seen Cars or Ratatouille yet, though).


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 23, 2008)

(why isn't 'I hate them all' an option :()
I haven't seen the Incredibles, Cars or Wall-E.
So I voted Toy Story.

It brings back memories, it was better than the second, A Bug's Life I didn't like because there were bugs in it. Monsters Inc. seemed a bit childish to me (not that the others aren't) I didn't much like the story to Finding Nemo and I haven't seen Ratatouille all of the way through. From what I've seen of it though it would be my second favourite.


----------



## xkze (Oct 28, 2008)

Wall-E is brilliant. 
Brilliant in every aspect that an animated movie can be brilliant in.
I am pretty convinced that if a lot of you had actually *seen* it, there would be a lot more votes for it. Go out and see it.
But I haven't ever been disappointed by a Pixar movie.

Wall-E followed by.. shit. Followed by a tie between everything else.
Finding Nemo is awesome. Lots of humor, excellent characters, wonderful animation.
Monsters. inc is probably the most amusing of them for me. The Incredibles was pretty rad story-wise. 
Cars was a brilliant concept that I believe could've been executed a little better. Even then, I loved it. Can't wait for Cars 2.
Toy Story will always have a little place in my childhood. 
Ratatouille was absolutely beautiful animation-wise, but I never really got into it. 
I haven't seen A Bug's Life in years, which may be why I don't remember it being all that great. Oh well.

Also "I hate them all" is not an option because that does not compute

I just saw Wall-E for the... fifth time? I am still not the least bit tired of it.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't seen anything past The Incredibles, but:

Finding Nemo


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 31, 2008)

I've changed my mind. Wall e is awesome cakes.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 31, 2008)

Not enough love for A Bug's Life here. D:

(ties with Toy Story)


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 31, 2008)

Toy's Story was great because I'm pretty sure it was a common belief all kids had - that their toys can to life when they weren't around. Right? *crickets chrip* o.o'''

That and Finding Nemo. Finding Nemo was just so sweet and hilarious and I loved it. Despite seeing it when I was in my teens :3 

I have yet to see WallE but it looks adorable...eee! ^_^ I gotta try and grab a DVD of it at some point XD But yeah, those are my top 3 Pixer movies.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Wall-E. Never seen it and don't know anything about it but it's cool how much he resembles R.O.B. If we're not giving stupid git reasons, Finding Nemo. It has _fish_, dude.

Never seen Cars. What's it about? XD


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 31, 2008)

...uh, cars? Talking cars!

Okay, like all D/P movies, it's much better than a plot synopsis would lead you to believe, but it's about a racing car who's competing for the Piston Cup, but he gets separated from his team and ends up in this obscure town (of cars; there aren't any people in the movie) on Route 66, which is in a state of semi-abandonment. Because he practically trashed the town on his arrival, the town-cars force him to stay and repair the damage so he can go and find his team so he can compete in the final race. After living with them for a while he gets attached to them, including a car who he finds out won the Piston Cup back in th' day and is appalled that he doesn't seem to care about it. I don't want to spoil the ending, but it's got lots of "material possessions don't matter but FRIENDS DO :D" and "It's not winning the race that counts" morals, as well as a fairly cool anti-globalization message in there somewhere, a la Wall-E. 

I loved it, but I come from a family of F1 fanatics, so it was to be expected. I adored the Michael Schumacher cameo as a Ferrari so, so much XD


----------



## xkze (Oct 31, 2008)

Danni, I'm not sure it's so much "anti-globalization" as it "life is about the journey, not the destination." There's a bit of anti-expansion in there too what with the interstate and all, though, yeah.

Yeah Cars is a pretty brilliant idea. If you can get past the "oh look talking cars!" thing there's actually a pretty nice story told. I'm active at a _Cars_ fanboard just about as much as I'm active here. The word of Cars really opens itself up to original characters and roleplaying and stuff. 

I still like Wall-E better. O: Though Wall-E and the other Pixar movies are really as different as apples and oranges so comparing them is weird.


Speaking of Cars, I've been wondering who Pixar is going to hire to replace Paul Newman (Doc Hudson) George Carlin (Fillmore the VW Bus) for Cars 2. We were talking about it at the Cars forum I mentioned and came up with the idea that Tommy Chong would be a fitting replacement as Fillmore, but Paul Newman just has a voice that I've never seen anyone emulate well.


----------



## see ya (Nov 25, 2008)

I'ma just gonna bump this here. Hope it's not too late to save this. 

I've been listening to Wall-E's soundtrack and have absolutely fallen head over heels for it (Especially "Define Dancing" and "Down to Earth" by Peter Gabriel...love that guy.), and after reading a plot synopsis, I've decided that I HAVE to see this movie. If it's considered to be the best out of Pixar's amazing line-up, it's gotta be a pure classic. The fact that it seems like an environmental message that's not an anvilicious guilt-fest is very refreshing.


----------



## Peter (Nov 25, 2008)

Toy story undoubtedly is the best movie EVER for kids anyway.  I loved that movie.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 25, 2008)

I just barely watched Wall-E. Love it!

Though I found out my family will not be buying it.
 T T
_   ~


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

WALL-E. It's cute and realistic.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 27, 2008)

Just saw Wall-E yesterday. It was pretty good, yet kinda sad at times.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 27, 2008)

I saw WALL-E for the second time a few days ago.

It still is awesomeness.


----------



## see ya (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, I finally saw Wall-E all the way through. And holy friggin' Jesus, it's amazing. Easily the best Pixar movie. It has everything! Incredible animation, great story, and the best part is how absolutely subtle it was. Nothing was crammed down your throat, and the pace felt very natural. It also had some amazingly touching scenes that it pulled off masterfully with little to no dialog. And to top it all off, the credits theme was done by one of my very favorite musicians EVER. 

Wish I hadn't voted already, because this movie is just plain astounding. It's not just an animation, it's a work of ART.

Finding Nemo is a reasonably close second.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 28, 2008)

I am worried about the upcoming Bolt.  It's got a decent idea for a plot, but I don't know if they will execute it well.  It seems like it might not come up to standards (nothing can compare to Wall-E) and suddenly mar the Disney-Pixar line-up!  Disney-Pixar is pretty darn awesome, but people might be disappointed.
I hope they don't attempt the same tone as Wall-E for Bolt (doesn't look like it) because then it will FALL FLAT.  They shouldn't attempt anything like Wall-E again; that will have BAD results because Wall-E was pretty subtle and brilliant in terms of a good moral and pulling it off.  At first I thought Wall-E would be uncomfortable to watch when I saw the first few previews, thinking a story about an isolated robot in space would just be dull and weird, but it turned out very well.

Then again, I shouldn't underestimate them. If their next non-sequel film tries to match Wall-E's success and succeeds, then I will be shocked and very happy.

I am VERY excited for Toy Story 3 because of my childhood and the great ideas in the series so far, but it risks falling short and being excommunicated.  Cars 2 looks pretty nice, as well.  I thought Cars would be more of a little boy's movie about racing to win and all that, maybe slip a moral or two in there while stopping momentarily from high-energy action and immature jokes, but it exceeded expectations.


----------



## see ya (Nov 28, 2008)

Bolt isn't by Pixar. It's Disney alone. 

That being said, it's an interesting idea, but it seems like any CGI movie that isn't made by Pixar is pretty risky. The only other really good ones I can think of are Shrek 1 and 2 (and those are arguable)


----------



## xkze (Nov 28, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda was great.


just dropping by here again to say that wall-e is brilliant in every way ever and if you haven't seen it yet you are directly offending me.

just bought the DVD~ Andrew Stanton is a genius and he does a full DVD commentary :3


----------



## Lili (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw WALL-E in theatres with my father and his girlfriend, Flory. Flory and I cried so hard, and my dad seemed pretty sad at some parts also. My grandmother bought it today so that all the kids could watch it for Thanksgiving, and I cried again. It is the undefeated champion of all Disney/Pixar movies, with a wonderful enviromental message and a heartwarming plot. I suggest all that haven't seen it need to quit reading my post, get their butt off the computer and rent it from Blockbuster or something. It's amazing.


----------



## see ya (Nov 28, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> Kung Fu Panda was great.


Oh, yeah, forgot about that one. But to be fair, I haven't actually seen it. But I've heard a lot of good things.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda was great as well. I now don't know what is better Kung Fu Panda or WALL-E.


----------



## xkze (Nov 28, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda and Wall-E are both great in totally different ways. It's like comparing delicious apples and delicious oranges. They're both delicious, but you can't compare them. O:

wall-e is the apple though, because I like apples a lot more than oranges as a rule. B)


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh god, Toy Story, hands down.  That movie was the _shit_ when I was in single digits.  Still is actually... xD


----------



## xkze (Nov 28, 2008)

man I feel sorry for Cars
it is a genuinely good movie and it has no votes :( I liked it better than A Bug's Life


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 28, 2008)

WALL-E is best; Finding Nemo is second and one of the Toy Stories is third.



Xikaze said:


> Danni, I'm not sure it's so much "anti-globalization" as it "life is about the journey, not the destination." There's a bit of anti-expansion in there too what with the interstate and all, though, yeah.


It's more just "don't get so absorbed in mundane things and forget everything else" I thought.



			
				link008 said:
			
		

> But their shorts are where they really shine.


what.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> a fairly cool anti-globalization message in there somewhere, a la Wall-E.


That seemed more like it was speaking against blind consumerism (and by proxy pollution) to me.


----------



## see ya (Nov 29, 2008)

I just thought of a way to describe WALL-E's theme...

It gives a big middle finger to modern American culture. But it does it with a smile. While humming "Put On Your Sunday Clothes". 

Also, it has such a heartwarming romance. Between robots. :3


----------



## xkze (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah Wall-E is definitely speaking against blind consumerism

if you listen to the DVD commentary with Andrew Stanton, you find out that the team didn't actually intend to have such a strong environmental/cultural message.


----------



## S.K (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the Incredibles but everyone says that Wall-E is good. I so want to see it!
Its out on DVD now so i'll be alright.


----------



## see ya (Dec 2, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> yeah Wall-E is definitely speaking against blind consumerism
> 
> if you listen to the DVD commentary with Andrew Stanton, you find out that the team didn't actually intend to have such a strong environmental/cultural message.


Yeah, after the second time, I kinda guessed that environmentalism wasn't it's message. Which makes this movie all the more amazing. They had the perfect opportunity to cram that down our throats like every other CGI movie does, but didn't. 

And the fact they were ballsy enough to basically insult the very principle their parent company is based on is pretty awesome, too. I know the creator said that anti-consumerism and social commentary wasn't the film's goal, but come on, it was definitely there. What the hell else could humanity devolving into a race of fatasses who are so wrapped up in their own little worlds that they aren't even aware of their own surroundings possibly be? It's pretty hard to buy the hand-wave that all that was only to justify the robot love story, especially since humanity's condition and self-realization pretty much dominated the plot for the entire second half of the movie. I haven't seen the commentary, so if they just said it wasn't meant to be the ultimate, driving force behind the movie, yeah, they're right, but it's definitely there to some degree.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 2, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Kung Fu Panda was great as well. I now don't know what is better Kung Fu Panda or WALL-E.


Kung Fu Panda is Dreamworks, not Pixar.

Also, my vote: Monsters Inc. Mostly for the effort they put in for animating Sulley, and for it probably being one of the most interesting angles they've had so far.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 2, 2008)

The Incredibles and Toy Story. Went for the incredibles in the end.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 2, 2008)

NOW THAT I HAVE FINALLY SEEN WALL-E (3 times in as many days)

and dude as if this question wasn't hard enough... but I'd probably say...
no this question is still too hard I love them all


----------



## Erif (Dec 2, 2008)

Wait, aren't Monster's Inc, Shrek, and Kung-Fu Panda all Dreamworks? I think they are.

Rattatoille (bad spelling) and Bug's Life were my favorite.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 2, 2008)

Erif said:


> Wait, aren't Monster's Inc, Shrek, and Kung-Fu Panda all Dreamworks? I think they are.


No, Yes and Yes in that order.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 7, 2008)

I personally hated Kung u Panda and Shrek 1 and 3 too be precise, Pixar is ultimately superior to dreamworks


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 7, 2008)

It's got to be either Toy Story or WALL.E, they're both magnificent films.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Dec 7, 2008)

The Incredibles. Cars needs some love, it was better than Ratatoulle or whatever


----------



## S.K (Dec 7, 2008)

^Cars is awesome, not my favourite but no ones voted it.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 9, 2008)

I've only seen all of them once (except for Monsters, Inc., which I never saw, and Finding Nemo, which I've seen twice - maybe I saw A Bug's Life twice as well, now that I think about it). And to boot, Toy Story was in 1995 or whenever it was that it came out, so I really don't remember what the plot was beyond what could be inferred from that silly Toy Story video game which I had. Actually, I remember even less of the plot of Toy Story 2.

But. From what I've seen and remember, I think my _favorite_ is The Incredibles, which I _really_ want to see again sometime. WALL-E, however, has the honour of having tugged more at my heartstrings than any other piece of fiction I have seen. I was bawling for about ten minutes _in the car_, _after_ the movie was over. What the hell. And don't think I wasn't trying to maintain my composure. I'm going to see that again with my friends, hopefully this weekend, so let's see what happens then.

Incidentally, I _wanted_ to like Kung Fu Panda like you wouldn't believe (I had wanted to see it for ages by the time I did), but I really just... didn't. :( It might have been that I was watching a low-quality online streaming which basically turned all the action sequences into a blur, but the plot was really kind of clichéd and with the conflict not built up well enough. It definitely had its moments, but I just... didn't really like it. D:


----------



## S.K (Dec 9, 2008)

Well they've released that medieval one with the mouse. Even the reviewers who were supposed to promote the movie on Paul O Grady said it wasn't that good... It does look crap.

Apparently they're released another Toy Story in 2009. I so hope they don't kill it.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 9, 2008)

That mouse one looks like bullcrap.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Ratatouille? I haven't seen it but it seems OK at a glance which lasted about 3 seconds :D


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 10, 2008)

...that medieval one with the mouse? o.O Ratatouille was about a rat and most definitely not medieval. Not to mention it got stellar reviews, like every other Pixar film (except perhaps Cars). And it was not just being released. What movie are you referring to?


----------



## see ya (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw a commercial for it, but I can't remember the name. Yeah, it looks pretty stupid, like another Ant Bully or something like that. But who knows? I'm not very hopeful, though.

EDIT: Found it. It's called The Tale of Despereaux. Also, it's CG is kind of meh. People on IMDB seem to be hopeful, but I remain skeptical.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 16, 2008)

...oh, wow. The Incredibles had a _torture scene_. Now I know why I loved it so much! :o

In all seriousness, though, I saw it again, and yeah, it's my favorite. WALL-E is amazing and beautiful and the absolute most adorable film ever made, but the Incredibles, as characters, are more interesting, and you _know_ I'm a sucker for tough guys having emotional breakdowns. :D

And I adored the goons. There's the one who was after Violet, who showed some signs of actual intelligence and being an evil, nasty person in his own right! There's the ones in the van who were playing a twisted drinking game - they have a life, they have fun! There's the one Dash beat the crap out of and _knocked off his visor_ - he had _eyes_ (and not even the evil kind of eyes) just so he could look genuinely terrified as he crashed into a cliff and exploded! Fancy that.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 16, 2008)

My favorite's most likely WALL-E. :3 I have absolutely no clue why I didn't cry even though I should have, but it's freaking _adorable_ <3

I also quite like Toy Story.


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

Wall-e, because of the overall adorableness :3

A VERY close second is Bug's Life.. I still laugh like a madman when Hopper's brother hits the Anthill-ceiling XD


----------



## see ya (Dec 18, 2008)

I really need to watch The Incredibles again. It's been forever. Sadly, it's kind of tainted in my memories, because the first time I saw it was at my mom's annoying friend's house, and her and her family wouldn't stop fucking screaming at each other. Really, they screamed through the whole damn movie. >_O

Anyway, just watched the BURN-E short. It was LOL-tastic. The 2001 shout-out was amazing. :D


----------



## see ya (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry for double-post, but I just saw Ratatouille (Oddly, it's been on Youtube in its entirety for six months with no objection from Disney...o_O). It's good, definitely amusing and surprisingly emotional at times, though not Pixar's best (after watching WALL-E so many times, I kind of got whiplash from its pacing). But I'm a sucker for movies where rats are portrayed sympathetically.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 31, 2008)

Aww, me too. I love rats <3

I loved the Incredibles because it was a story about normal family life with a geeky comic book story twist; things like that fight at the dinner table was the best thing ever X3
Plus, all the main characters are memorable, and not only is it the only DP movie I can think of that shows blood or even real violence , it deals with loads more themes you rarely get to see in a kid's movie; issues of fidelity, parental responsbility, self-image and, uh, other things that I'm sure are there but I've forgotten about because I haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## see ya (Dec 31, 2008)

I've always loved rats, and still have trouble understanding why people are afraid of them. They're the best rodent pets one can have, and I think they're cute. :3

Anyway, a few of my favorite Ratatouille moments:

Linguini: I have a tiny...little...
Colette: ....*eyes flick downwards*

Also, the scene when Linguini explained to the rest of the cooks about Remy and they all quit. Before Colette left, when she was about to slap him, tears in her eyes, and she just dropped her arm and left sobbing. For some reason, that had an impact on me. 

And, of course, the little scene from Ego's childhood at the end. D'awww...

WALL-E's still by in large (heh) my favorite, but Ratatouille was damn good.


----------

